# Wyoming unit 31 Antelope



## muleycrazy435

I'm in need of some help from anyone out there that has hunted Unit 31 for antelope. I bought one of the leftover tags and have been looking through maps and have got my trespass license for the Hat Six HMA. Is this the best place to go or is one of the chunks of State Trust land just as good? What kind of bucks are on the unit? I know I should have waited a year and gone up and checked in out, but I bought it anyway. Thanks for any help that anyone can give.


----------



## wyogoob

Welcome to the Forum 435.

I've hunted 31 for antelope and turkey over on the Deer Creek (east) side of the unit, but it's been about 10 years ago. I just knocked on rancher's doors until one let me on to hunt and then built a relationship with the owners. Often I work in Glenrock and stay in Casper, driving along Antelope Area 31 everyday going back and forth to work.

Here's what I know:
> There's a bunch of antelope in 31.
> There's a bunch of private ground in 31.
> There's seems to be quite a bit of antelope, especially bucks, along Interstate 25 that aren't hunted during the rifle hunt. I assume hunting is not allowed there.
> Private ground does not have to be posted in WY. You need to know where you are at to avoid getting busted for trespassing.
> I have not hunted the Hat Six HMA but seen quite a few goats in there the 4 times I drove by this past winter/spring.
> If hunting an HMA be prepared to park your vehicle and walk, spot and stalk hunt.
> The Deer Creek Campgrounds in Glenrock is a nice, and affordable, place to camp.

I recommend reading the Wyoming Public Land (state and federal) access guide:
http://www.blm.gov/pgdata/etc/medialib/ ... access.pdf

Take a Prairie Dog rifle with you.


----------



## wyogoob

It's nothing, you're more than welcome.

Any time, glad I could help, that's what I'm here for.

Sorry I couldn't provide any GPS coordinates. I'll see what I can do.

Can I reload some shells for you? I have most of the popular calibers.

We should get together...maybe I could mow your lawn, wash and wax your truck.


----------



## Guest

^^ :O||: -_O- 

this is why i dont like people asking for "ideas" on where to go in certain areas... alot of guys are just looking for free hand-outs!


----------



## wyogoob

435 PM'd me a nice thank you!!! 

He'll be fine; he's just a liitle bashful.


Good luck on your hunt muleycrazy435.


----------

